# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Enigmat

## Agim Metbala

ENIGMAT

     Duke marrë për bazë rrethanat historike, ku populli shqiptar në përgjithësi, si në shtetin amë (Shqipëri), ashtu edhe në viset e tjera – shtetet e tjera, (në Republikën Kosovës, në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi dhe në Serbi), vazhdimisht ka qenë i shtypur nga pushtues të ndryshëm, normalisht se ka pasur vështirësi të zhvillojë artin në përgjithësi.

     Mirëpo, edhe përkundër trysnisë së vazhdueshme nga okupues të ndryshëm e të vrazhdë, duke përdorur mjete më primitive, për të ngulfatur kulturën dhe qenien e kombit tonë, megjithatë, populli ynë, ka gjetur mënyrën për të shprehur mospajtimin me regjimet okupuese, në mënyrë të tërthortë e drejtpërdrejtë, duke kundërshtuar okupuesit me filozofinë dhe artin e tyre e duke sajuar me shekuj artin e identitetit kombëtar.

     Tek populli ynë, enigma si një primadonë e cila është kultivuar, është përhapur dhe ësdhtë zhvilluar, që në fillim në odat tona, së pari nga autorë të panjohur, por me arsimimin dhe emancipimin e një pjese të vogël të popullatës, paraqiten edhe autorët e parë të  KASHELASHAVE – apo siç u themi ndryshe gjëegjëza.

     Këtu do të përqendrohem kryesisht në enigmatikë, duke marrë për bazë veprimtarinë e Shoqatës, anëtarë i së cilës jam, në njerën anë dhe në anën tjetër, për t’i nxitur teoriticientë të enigmatikës, të fillojnë seriozisht të mirren me studime shkencore edhe në këtë fushë të artit, me të cilën lirisht mund të them se duhet të mburret populli ynë.

     Unë do të filloj me disa konstatimet e mia me kohën dhe me autorë që i kanë botuar llojet e ndryshme të punimeve enigmatike në Kosovë, meqenëse objektivisht nuk kam patur mundësi ta përcjell enigmatikën shqiptare, zyrtarisht jo të pranuara, në mënyrë që t’i nxisi dhe t’u lë hapësirë enigmatëve të më plotësojnë në këtë drejtim, dhe Lidhjes së Enigmatëve të Kosovës, t’i verifikoj dhe zyrtarizoj secilën enigmë, kur dhe nga cili autor është botuar e para. 

		GJËEGJËZA – KASHELASH

     Kjo lloj enigme, tek të gjithë popujt, sidomos tek shumë popujt të paarsimuar, ka luajtur rol shumë të madh në zhvillimin e mendimit dhe të imagjinatës te brezat e rinj, për objektet, sendet dhe fenomenet e tjera që e rrethojnë.

     Populli ynë, shumë heret është marrë me sajimin e kashelasheve (gjëegjëza) ku, sidomos mbrëmjeve, gjyshërit dhe gjyshet, prindërit, luanin me nipat e mbesat, respektivisht me fëmijët (sidomos dimrit kur liroheshin nga punët e shumta të bujqësisë).

     Kësaj radhe do të fillojmë me kashelashat me autorë të panjohur, të cilët vërtetë meritojnë respekt të duhur, duke marrë për bazë se janë sajuar – përpiluar në kohët shumë të hershme (shqipëtarët kanë qenë më pak të arsimuar), prandaj kjo krijimtari është transmetuar gojarisht - brez pas brezi deri në ditët e sotme.

Ja disa shembuj tipik të kashelashave :
	2. Rrumbullak, strumbullak,
	ka shtatë vrima rreth e qark.
			(Koka)

	3. Dy shigjeta pendëzeza,
	tekdo i hedh, atje venë.
			(Sytë)
	4. Kur hapen dyert, i kam në sy,
	numri i tyre tredhjetë e dy.
			(Goja dhe gjuha)

	5. Një varkë në mes të detit,
	as kalbet, as mbytet kurrë.
			(Goja dhe gjuha)

	6. Dy tërkuza prapa malit.
			(Gërshetat)

	7. Njëzet kuaj me samar,
	u ndin shpina qelibar.
			(Gishtat e thonjtë)

	8. Pesë vëllezër tok,
	nuk ngjajnë shok me shok.

			(Gishtat e dorës)

	Shkon në ferrë, nuk griset, 
	Shkon në gur, nuk vrite,
	Shkon në ujë nuk mbytet.
			(Hija e njeriut)

	  Në vijim, po i paraqesi edhe disa gjëegjëza për fëmijë.

                 Agim METBALA

	GJËEGJËZA

	Nga barku i bjeshkës del,
	Fushave... zbret;
	Freskon çdo gjallesë -
	Pastaj derdhet n'det!
	                      ( L u m i )

	Gjyshet na e thurrin,
	Me kokën është shok;
	Dimrit me acarr -
	Na mbron nga të ftohtë!
	                       (Kapela)

	Një topë i ndritur,
	Në qiell si princ rri;
	Rreze t'nxehta shtrinë -
	Ai është plotë flori!
	                       (Dielli)

	Nëna e vë në gisht,
	Pëllumbi n'këmbë e mbanë;
	E motra u gëzua shumë -
	Kur për ditëlindje i dhanë!
	                       (Unaza)

	Na vjenë n'pranverë si princ,
	Luadheve... kërkon ushqim;
	Me sqepin e tij të gjatë -
	Fëmijët i dëfrenë me gëzim!

	                          (Lejleku)

	Në mur ri i varur prore,
	Si t'kish lidhur me të pakt;
	Në çdo moment e në çdo kohë -
	Na tregon datat sakt!
	                            (Kalendari)

     Me sa dihet, kashelashet – gjëegjëzat e para të shkruara (enigmatika shqiptare nuk është marrë ose fare pak është marrë me teorinë e enigmatikës), i ka sajuar, i ka shkruar shkrimtari ynë Ndre Mjedja.

	Me krijimin e shoqatave të para enigmatike në Kosovë, “Ndre Mjeda” nga Gjilani, më pastaj “Labirinti” nga Rahoveci, më vonë “Drita” nga Gjakova etj. dhe me fillimin e botimit të revistave enigmatiko-zbavitëse, (“Horizonti” , “Filizat” dhe “Stili”), që tash janë shumuar mjaft, kjo enigmë dukshëm është zhvilluar, përhapur e përvetësuar nga lexuesit dhe kjo enigmë ka përparuar si në aspektin gjuhësor, ashtu edhe në atë cilësor.

     Kjo enigmë tani vërshon në të gjitha gazetat dhe revistat që botohen në gjuhën shqipe.

     Siç thamë në fillim, qëllimi thelbësor i kësaj enigme është: - që tek dëgjuesit, tek lexuesit (zakonisht tek brezat e rinj), të vejë në lëvizje të menduarit  e imagjinatës për sendet, për objektet dhe për fenomenet që na rrethojnë.

     Andaj, nëpërmjet kësaj enigme të parashtruar në prozë apo vargje, përshkruhen elementet, karakteristikat, tiparet, veprimet e një sendi, frymori apo objektit tjetër, duke mbetur enigmë emri, i cili nga ndëgjuesit respektivisht lexuesit, kërkohet ta gjejë zgjidhjen.

     Me këtë rast, ftojë të gjithë enigmatët shqiptarë, ftojë të gjithë anëtarët dhe lexuesit e Forumit shqiptar, të japin kontributin e tyre në këtë drejtim, t’i shënojnë kashelashet në rrethin e vet, apo përpiluesit, t’i dërgojnë Forumit në adresë të veçant, ose t’i postojnë në këtë adresë, në mënyrë që të mos tretet mundi i shumë autorëve të panjohur të kashelasheve, të cilët meritojnë hapësirë dhe vendin e merituar në enigmatikën shqiptare.

     Nga kjo enigmë, pastaj do të ecim së bashku me enigmat të tjerë, duke pritur paraqitjen edhe të enigmatëve nga të gjitha trojet shqiptare, dhe në këtë mënyrë të krijojmë një Leksikon të enigmatikës shqiptare.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Enigmatë të nderuar, adhurues të enigmatikës, po vazhdojë me llojet tjera të enigmave, duke ftuar edhe një herë enigmatët që t'i përgjigjen thirrjes dhe të paraqiten me enigmat e veta apo të autorëve anonim, e për hirë të grumbullimit të enigmave në një vend, të cilat pastaj mund t'i përdorin edhe të tjerë sigurisht për qëllime të mira.



ANAGRAMI
	Anagrami, si enigmë, është mjaft i popullarizuar në botë, si për nga përpiluesit, ashtu edhe për zgjedhësit. Në enigmatikën kosovare, anagrami është paraqitur shumë vonë, mirëpo për një kohë shumë të shkurtër dhe në mënyrë marramendëse ka përparuar.
	Fjala anagram, rrjedh prej fjalës greke ANA=KUNDËR /nga mbrapa/ dhe GRAMMA = SHKRONJË E SHKRUAR. Prandaj, definicioni për anagramin kishte me qenë: *Fjala ose fjalia e cila edhe kur lexohet nga ana e kundërt /anasjelltë/ ka kuptim të njëjtë ose ndonjë kuptim tjetër, kështu është përdorur në fillim definicioni mbi anagramin..*	Ndërsa sot, me anagram nënkuptojmë: *çdo fjalë e cila formohet me anagramim /me ndërrimin e vendit shkronjave/ nga fjala ose nga fjalia e dhënë dhe formohet fjala ose fjalia krejtësisht tjetër dhe me kuptim të ri.* 
Anagrami si enigmë, parashtrohet në vargje dhe me shkrim, por nga enigmatët më  tepër preferohet në vargje. Zgjidhja e anagramit, përherë kërkohet *në shkronjat e potencuara, ndërsa vargjet ndihmojnë në gjetjen më të lehtë të anagramit.* 
Deri më tash janë të njohur disa lloje të anagramëve: anagrami lokogrif, rrokjeanagram, anagram i zgjërura, anagram vello (i mbështjell), anagram i cunguar. Në anagramet bëjnë pjesë edhe: *kartvizitat, adresat enigmatike, adresat e rrejshme etj.* 
Deri me tash dihet se anagramet e para të gjetura, i ka përpiluar Likofron, shkrimtar dhe filolog nga Harkidiki, i cili ka jetuar në Aleksandri në shekullin III para epokës së re.

	Sa për ilustrim po japim një shembull të anagramit të tij. Nga shkronjat e mbretit të tij *PTOLEMAIOS* që me ndërrimin e vendit të shkronjave, ai fiton *APO MELITOS*, çka nënkuptohet nga mjalti.
	Tek ne në Kosovë, kjo enigmë nga ana e enigmatëve kosovarë, ka filluar të përpilohet që nga fillimi i botimit të dy revistave enigmatiko-zbavitëse Horizonti dhe Filizat, të cilat kanë dhënë kontribut të madhë në drejtim të përhapjes të kësaj enigme të preferueshme edhe nga përpilusesit por edhe nga vet zgjedhësit.
Po u japim tri anagrame të përpiluar me vargje, të cilat do ti zbërthejmë bashkarisht, në mënyrë që ta kuptojmë edhe këtë enigmë:

1. Si BLETA O INISI 
Ushtarë të rinj;
Ky atdhetar - 
Që të luftojnë për liri!

zgjidhja: Isa Boletini

2. PAK ARTIN A SAJOI
Ndër skena e holle?
Po, shëndriti në skenë 
Kjo e madhe aktore!

Zgjidhja: Katarina Josipi

3. A HASIN PISHTARIN?
Më pyeti Dokleati;
Në historinë tonë -
Gjendet ky demokrati!

Zgjidhja: Hasan Prishtina

KARTVIZITAT ENIGMATIKE

Kartëvizita enigmatike, është lloji i veçantë i enigmës dhe bënë pjesë në familjen eanagramit, pasi që përpilohet  zgjidhet me rregullat e anagramit (duke i ndërruar vëndin shkronjave).
Nnga vetë emërtimi i sajë  *KARTËVIZITË,* *nënkuptohet se nga emri dhe mbiemri i dhënë, normalisht, duke ua ndërruar vendin shkronjave, vijmë deri te zgjidhja e kërkuar, pra  profesionin që ushtron.* 

Më poshtë, po japim edhe dy shembuj të kësaj enigme, me zgjedhje:

1. FITON T. ELESI,
Thërret me të madhe;
Telefonin si mjet -
E ka punën primare!

Zgjdhja: Telefonisti

2. MENTOR I. TOKA,
Komentimet i adhuron;
Me Agim Kasapollin -
Ntelevizion punon!

Zgjidhja: Komentatori,

	ADRESAT ENIGMATIKE 

Edhe kjo enigmë, bënë pjesë në grupin e familjes së anagramit, sepse zgjidhet në mënyrë të njejtë, duke u ndërruar vendin shkronjave për të ardhur deri te zgjidhja e kërkuar.
	Nga vetë emërtimi i kësaj enigme  adresa enigmatike,  nënkuptohet se nga emri dhe mbiemri i parashtruar i personit të imagjinuar, duhet ta gjejmë edhe adresën e tij të banimit.

Si ilustrim, po ua prezentojmë dy shembuj të kësaj enigme.

1. 
NAILE S. KESA,
Jo, nuk ka vdekë;
Joton me fëmijë 
Në një qytet grek!

Zgjidhja: Selanikase

2. 
LENA KUQI,
Jeton me mallë: 
Në një qytet - 
Të bukur bregdetar!

Zgjidhja: Ulqinake

ADRESAT E RREJSHME

	Nga vetë emërtimi i kësaj enigme e cila zgjidhet poashtu me anagramin  ndërrimin e vendit të shkronjave nga emri, mbiemri dhe qyteti apo vendi i shkruar, nënkuptojmë se adresa e personit të imagjinuar e dhënë, është e rrejshme e ne duhet ta gjejmë adresën e tij të vërtetë.
	Për ilustrim, po japim një shembull të kësaj enigme.
1. 
ISA LESI  KAN, 
Emër shqiptar mbanë vetë;
Jeton që 15 vjetë -
Në një qytet grekë!
Zgjidhja: Selanikasi 

PALINDROMI

*Palindromi është një lloj enigme e veçantë, e cila ka kuptimin sikur kur lexohet mbarë nga përpara, duke shkuar djathtas e njëherit edhe nga prapa nga* *e majta, duke  shkuar djathtas.* Edhe kjo enigmë, parashtrohet në vargje, por edhe në prozë dhe shkrojnat ku kërkohet kjo enigmë, janë të potencuara.
	Kjo enigmë, është mjaft e lashtë, e kanë përdorur edhe grekët e vjetër dhe teoricientë të enigamatikës e kanë llogaritur se i pari që e ka përdorur palindromin, është shkrimtari i vjetër grek Sotadu.
Ndër palindromet më të vjetra që i përshkruhem Virgjiilit, (70-19 vjet para epokës së re) që këtu po japim një shembull të tij.
Ja, pra edhe një nga palindromet e tjera shumë të qëlluar: SATOR AREPO TENET OPERA ROTAS  mbellësi Arepo me mund mban qerren. Ky palindrom, po ashtu është shumë i qëlluar, ngase mund të shndërrohet edhe në katrorin magjik, pra është enigmë e dyfishtë.

					S A T O R
					A R E P O
					T E N E T
					O P E R A 
					R O T A S 

Edhe kjo enigmë, nga enigmatët kosovarë, fillon të përpilohet tek në vitet e 80-ta, ku vërtet në Kosovë lulëzonte enigmatika.
	Sa për ilustrim të kësaj enigme, po japim një shembull shkollor të autorit Agim Metbala:

SI? O, NILI nuk është?
I tha mësuesja Ana;
Ky është shtet mësuese 
Për nder në SHBA!

Zgjidhja :i habitur!: linois

	Palindromi si enigmë, është i lehtë për tu zgjidhur, por kërkon shumë mund për tu përpiluar, e sidomos kur përpilohen fjalitë palindrome  që deri me tash njihen vetëm të autorit A. Metbala, që më poshtë do ti japim si ilustrim disa fjali mjaft të qëlluara.

- ARAPE MIS - NAVANSIM E PARA!
- RAKI PASHA, PIK AR!
- ANA MILITARE - BERATI LIMANA!
- O, TALIRAT AMA - KAMATARI LATO!
- HALLA ALBI? - BIBLA, ALLAH!
- TON, IRANI RA!  MARINARI NOT!
- ALEN, ANA BANANE LA!
- NOTA, FRAZA?  PAZAR FATON!
- ATAK EMIR-KRIME KATA!
- NIKI, ATO RROTA IKIN!
- SHOK NTAPI- SIPAT NKOSH!
- TE TILLA DOMATE BETA - MODALITET!
- A KA REMA KAMERA?  KA!
- TANIK AMANI - KINA MAKINAT!
- NOTA ZI - VASIL PLISA VIZATON!
- SA PAK ANIFA DAFINA KA PAS!
- AR, RAKATEL BLETA KA RA!
- KAPETANI RELA: - BALERINAT E, PAK!
- A KA LIMA KAMILA?  KA!
- NAMI, LIRIA? - ZAIRI LIMAN!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Unë me titullin e fituar mjeshtër i enigmatikës, jam përpilues thuajse i të gjitha llojeve të enigmave të mundshme. Normalisht, rregullat në fillim i kam mësuar nga punimet e botuara në revistat enigmatike me përvojë shumëvjeçare, si Kviz i Zagrebit Eureka e Gorni Millanovcit dhe revistat e tjera enigmatike, që botoheshin asokohe në ish - Jugosllavi. Pastaj, kurreshtja dhe interesimi im për enigmatikën, më kanë shtyrë të kërkoj literaturë, kështu jam pajisur edhe me disa libra teorike mbi enigmat, të cilat i ka botuar Qvori i Bjellovarit.

	Në enigmatikën kosovare, deri me fillimin e botimit të revistave enigmatike Horizonti e FILIZAT, janë përpiluar e botuar një numër i vogël i llojeve të enigmave, nga fusha shumë e gjerë enigmatike. Menjëherë pas fillimit të botimit të Horizontit, enigmatët kosovarë - Dr. Zijadin Hasani, Xhevat Ruhani, Agim Metbala, Xhelal Selmani, Xhelal Abrashi, Gëzim Gjini, Riza Bërbatovci, Galica etj., kanë filluar të përpilojnë e të botojnë thuajse të gjitha llojet e enigmave të mundshme, dhe koha e viteve të tetëdhjeta e të nëntëdhjeta, është kohë e lulëzimit të enigmatikës kosovare.

	Për tu marrë me teorinë e enigmatikës, nevojitet një seriozitet i madh, një punë e mundimshme shumëvjeçare kërkimore, që në këtë moment në Kosovë, është vështirë për tu bërë, duke marrë për bazë të gjitha rrethanat.

Unë do të përpiqem (për hirë të përhapjes së dashurisë  dhe zënies të njohurive fillestare për enigmatikën), ti jap disa shpjegime fillestare për secilën enigmë, në mënyrë që brezat e rinj, të fitojnë njohuritë e para, e me kalimin e kohës, të bëhen enigmatë të vërtetë dhe enigmatikën shqiptare, kosovare, ta çojnë përpara, ashtu sikurse bëri gjenerata e enigmatëve që i përmenda më lartë: Dr. Zijadin Hasani (Gjilan), Agim Metbala ( Rahovec), Xhevat Ruhani (Prishtinë), Xhelal Abrashi (Gjakovë)... si dhe një grup tjetër i madh që do ti përmendim më vonë.

Shfrytëzoj rastin që ti ftojë enigmatët shqiptarë (Shqipri), ta hulumtojnë enigmatikën shqiptare e të japin kontribut në këtë drejtim.

FJALËKRYQI

	Ndër enigmat e para të përpiluara e të publikuara në gazetat  dhe revistat e kohës në Kosovë, është fjalëkryqi. Kjo enigmë, me dashuri e pasion të madh, është përvetësuar menjëherë nga lexuesit, si botëror ashtu edhe kosovarë, e sot llogaritet si primadonë, enigmë numër një në enigmatikë. Me këtë rast, kishim për ta veçuar Ymer Shabanin, (Preshevë), i cili ndër të parët ka filluar ta përpilojë fjalëkryqin dhe ka botuar rresht mbi 35-40 vjet.

               Nga vetë fjala fjalëkryq, do të kishim fituar defininicionin e kësaj enigme: me fjalëkryq, nënkuptojmë një rrjetë të caktuar, me katrorë të caktuar, ku fjalët (kuptimet), gërshetohen  kryqëzohen (janë të lidhura mes vete), dhe secila kolonë si horizontalisht ashtu edhe vertikalisht, secila fjalë, ka kuptim të caktuar e rrjeti plotësohet duke u ndihmuar me pyetjet e parashtruara jashta rrjetit.

                Fjalëkryqi i suksesshëm, duhet ti përmbushë disa rregulla (kjo punë u mbetet teoricientëve të enigmatikës ti verifikojnë, pranojnë dhe ti shkruajnë rregullat ) e këto janë:
	1. Fjalëkryqi, është e dëshirueshme të jetë i ndarë në mënyrë simetrike me fushë të zeza,
	2. Rrjeti i fjalëkryqit të ket sa më pak fushat e zeza,
	3. Kuptimet e kërkuara, të kenë sa më shumë togje bashkëtinglloresh apo zanoresh,
	4. Kuptimet parashtrohen në rasën e parë, (përjashtimisht në rasa të tjera),
	5. Të përdoren fjalët drejtshkrimore, ndërsa përjashtimisht fjalë popullore apo krahinore,
	6. Të përdoren sa më pak fjalë të huaja,
	7. Ti jepet kujdes disenjit të fjalëkryqit,

	Fjalëkryqët deri më sot janë të njohura:
	1.Fjalëkryqi magjik,
	2.	       klasik,
	3.		Skandinav,
	4.		domino,
	5.		amerikan,
	6.		kriptogram,
	7.		angramor,
                8.Rrokjekryq.

Për të gjitha këto fjalëkryqet, në mësimet tona të ardhshme, do të japim sqarimet e duhura, ndërsa do të fillojmë që nga fjalëkryqi klasik.

Të kthehemi edhe njëherë në fillim, që në këtë moment unë nuk kam mundësi që të studijoj në mënyrë shkencore enigmatikën kosovare (për këtë duhet kohë dhe një ekip i tërë profesionalistësh), por në bazë të kohës që unë kam përcjellë revistat dhe gazetat shqiptare, si veteran i fjalëkryqit e llogarisë Ymer Shabanin nga Presheva.

*Me fjalëkryq klasik nënkuptojmë një rrjetë të caktuar e të kufizuar, me katrorë, rrjetë e cila zakonisht është e ndarë në mënyrë simetrike, me pritje me fushat e zeza, ku si horizontalisht, ashtu edhe vertikalisht, janë të caktuar kolonat me numrat, ndërsa jashtë rrjetit përpilohen pyetjet për kuptimin e kërkuar, ndërsa zgjedhësi i kësaj enigme në bazë të pyetjeve të parashtruara për secilin numër, plotëson katrorët në rrjetin e fjalëkryqit.*

Meqenëse tash për tash nuk kam njohuri si postohen fjalëkryqar të vizatuar, në vijimin tjetër do t'i bartim edhe të gjitha llojet e fjalëkryqave nga një shembull shkollor.

Përshëndes të gjithë enigmatët dhe adhuruesit e enigmatikës.

----------


## Agim Metbala

FJALËKRYQI SKANDINAV

	Edhe pse ky lloj fjalëkryqi nga ana e enigmatëve kosovarë, ka filluar të përpilohet mjaft vonë ( qysh nga botimi i revistave enigmatike “Horizonti e “Filizat”), shumë shpejt është pranuar nga ana e lexuesve – zgjedhësve, dhe ky fjalëkryq tash zë hapësirën e revistave enigmatike mbi 80%.

	Jo zyrtarisht, autori i parë i kësaj enigme, sipas meje është Dr. Zijadin Hasani nga Gjilani, i cili fjalëkryqet i ka publikuar në “Çvor” të Bjellovarit, pastaj Xhevat Ruhani nga Prishtina, pastaj radhiten Xhelal Abrashi nga Gjakova, Ymer Shabani nga Presheva, Agim Metbala nga Rahoveci, Gëzim Gjini nga Gjakova, por edhe nga të gjithë enigmatët kosovarë.

	Edhe për këtë fjalëkryq, vlenë të gjitha rregjullat e fjalëkryqit klasik dhe cilësia që këtë fjalëkryq e dallon nga si motrat e tjera, është se pyetjet për kuptimet e kërkuara futen – shkruhen në vend të fushave të zeza te fjalëkryqi klasik.

	Po ashtu një dallim esencial në mes të këtij fjalëkryqi dhe atij klasik, është se te fjalëkryqi skandinav, rrjeti mund të jetë i ndarë në mënyrë simetrike, por kjo nuk është domosdoshmëri.
	Si karakteristikë tjetër e këtij fjalëkryqi, është se rrjeti i tij, mund të jetë i kombinuar edhe me një apo dy fotografi të personaliteteve të njohura, emri apo mbiemri i të cilit kërkohet në rrjetin e fjalëkryqit.
.
Më poshtë ju japi një fjalëkryq skandinav, apo ndryshe quhet edhe SKANDI.

----------


## Agim Metbala

RROKJEKRYQ

	Rrokjekryqi si lloj i fjalëkryqëve nga enigmatët kosovarë, ka filluar të përpilohet dhe të botohet që nga fillimi i botimit të revistave enigmatiko-zbavitëse “Horizonti” dhe “Filizat”.

	Ngjashmëria e kësaj enigme me fjalëkryqin klasik, me atë amerikan, është se rrjeti i këtij fjylëkryqi, është i ndarë nëmënyrë simetrike, sikurse te fjalëkryqi klasik, apo amerikan.
	Veçoria e këtij fjalëkryqi që e bën të dallohet nga fjalëkryqet të tjerë, është: se kuptimi i kërkuar në një fushë të rrjetit të fjalëkryqit, qoftë horizontalisht apo vertikalisht dhe në bazë të pyetjes të parashtruar, ndahet në rrokje të vet kuptimit të kërkuar, prandaj edhe quhet rrokjekryqi.

----------


## Agim Metbala

FJALËKRYQI AMERIKAN

Fjalëkryqi amerikan, nga vetë emërtimi i kësaj enigme – fjalëkryqi, vetvetiu nënkuptohet se kjo enigmë – fjalëkryq, ka filluar të përpilohet nga enigmatët amerikanë, i cili më vonë është përhapur në shtetet e tjera, edhe tek ne në Kosovë, prandaj edhe quhet fjalëkryqi amerikan.

	Ky fjalëkryq ka mjaft rregulla të njëjta si me fjalëkryqin klasik - rrjeti i këtij fjalëkryqi ndahet në mënyrë simetrike.
	Veçoritë kryesore të këtij fjalëkryqi janë: 
	1. Ky fjalëkryq plotësohet vetëm horizontalisht,
	2. Veçori tjetër që këtë fjalëkryq e veçon nga të tjerët, është se në secilën kolonë vertikalisht, janë shkronjat e njëjta.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Në vijim, po e postoj ndërrimorin (anagramin) në vargje të enigmatit të mirënjohur kosovar Adem GASHI, me komentet e mjeshtrit të enigmatikës Xhevat Ruhanit, të cilin e falenderoj për mirëkuptim.


HISTORIA ÇEREKSHEKULLORE NË NDËRRIMORIN (ANAGRAMIN) E VJERSHËRUAR "PRANVERA KOSOVARE" TË ADEM GASHIT

Ky ndërrimor i është kushtuar 25 vjetorit të demonstrative të vitit 1981, veçmas atyre që u mbajtën në qytetin e Kaçanikut. Kjo nga arsyeja se ditën kur u emetua emisioni përkujtimor, përkonte me ditën kur festohej kjo ngjarje dhe për arsye se pjesëmarrësit ishin nga qyteti i Kaçanikut. Ky ndërrimor u lexua në emisionin e Radio Projektit të Danimarkës, të cilin e përgatiti gazetari i kësaj radioje Murat Rudi.
Ndërsa analizën e këtij ndërrimori e bëri Xhevat Ruhani. Po ua dërgoj këtë shkrim në përgjigje të kolegut Agim Metbala, i cili na fton neve enigmatëve për të dhë ndihmesë në teorinë e enigmatikës sonë
Historia jonë është përplot me ngjarje të bujshme, të cilat i kanë dhënë vulë epokave të ndryshme. Një nga ato ngjarjet që historisë sonë i dha një shtytje më të madhe drejt synimit tonë për të qenë zot i vetvetes, ishin ato të pranverës së 1981-ës. Ngjarje këto që bënë bujë anekënd botës. Ishin këto ngjarje në vazhdën e përpjekjeve titanike të shumë brezave, që dhanë më të shtrenjtën për lirinë e popullit tonë.
Por, demonstratat e atij viti, popullin tonë e vetëdijësuan edhe më shumë, se ora e historisë për të cilën u derdh shumë gjak - po vinte. Ngjarjet e mëvonshme treguan se sa vizionarë ishin studentët e asaj pranvere, që u kurorëzuan me fitoren e luftëtarëve të lirisë të ndihmuar gjithanshëm nga miqtë tanë ndaj pushtuesit njëshekullor serb. Kjo fitore do bëhet edhe më e madhe kur Kosova të shpallet shtet i pavarur dhe sovran.
Gjithë këto ngjarje i kanë komentuar historianët, i kanë kënduar rapsodët e poetët. Por, një mënyrë tjetër e të kënduarit gjithashtu përmes vargjeve, po i komentojnë e po i këndojnë edhe gjëzëtarët, me ndërrimorët e tyre kushtuar ngjarjeve e personaliteteve të historisë sonë, të kulturës e të sferave tjera. Përderisa poetët kanë mundësi shumë më të mëdha për të shprehur idetë, botëkuptimet e qëllimet e tyre, gjëzëtarët e kanë të kufizuar atë. Në fakt gjëzëtarët janë ngushtë të lidhur me ngjarjet ose me personalitetet që trajtojnë në ndërrimorët e tyre, përkatësisht me emërtimin e ngjarjes ose me emrin dhe mbiemrin e e atij që trajton në ndërrimor, duke gjetur diçka tjetër, por që lidhet kryekëput me ngjarjen ose personalitetin që trajton. Kësaj mënyre të të kënduarit në mënyrën më mjeshtërore poetike po e shpreh kolegu ynë i nderuar Adem Gashi, i cili lirisht mund të thuhet se ka bërë një hap përpara se kolegët e tjerë veçmas me ndërrimorët e tij të shumëfishtë, duke përdorur mjete shprehëse e figura të ndryshme letrare, përmes vargjeve të rimuara, që është njëra nga komponentat kryesore të këtij lloji të vjershërimit.
Një kësi lloj ndërrimori Ademi ia ka kushtuar pothuaj historisë sonë një çerekshekullore, e cila bëri që populli ynë i shumëvuajtur më në fund ta gëzoj frytin e lirisë. 
Pra, ky ndërrimor, fillon me ngjarjet e vitit 1981 që në histori njihet si "Pranvera kosovare," autori I gjen një shprehje këtij emërtimi të figurshëm fjalët "KA OR, VEPRA SOVRANE" dhe teksti sqarues "që lindë, kur linde ti" dmth. Autori I drejtohet dikujt që ka lindur në atë kohë dhe pas saj me porosinë se në kohën kur ka lindur tash ai 25-vjeçari, studentët kanë bërë VEPRA heroike që janë SOVRANE dmth. Janë në tërësinë e ngjarjeve tona historike. Përmes këtyre këtyre rreshtave autori në mënyrë të thuktë, i porosit të rinjtë mos t'i harrojnë ato ngjarje "TRANS METODAT" dmth. demomstratat, pra ato metoda ishin transitore (kalimtare) ngase dihej dhe dihet lirinë askush nuk ta fal, por për te duhet derdhur gjak. Edhe pse ato demonstrata ishin si fazë transitore (kupto paqësore) në to u derdh gjaku i të rinjve tanë, u plagosën, u torturuan e u burgosuën me mijëra njerëz. Është pra ky një episod i historisë sonë që askush nuk ka të drejtë ta mohojë. Kështu pra, përmes protagonistëve të këtyre ngjarjeve, prej të cilëve sot disa janë mysafirë të këtij emisioni Hysen Shurdhani dhe Kemal Lika, autori nxjerr në pah ato tipare që i kanë karakterizuar këta dy protagonistë të gjallë YH SHENAS URDHI, në këtë rast urdhni (dialekti gegë) është ajo karakteristika që autori nxjerr në pah te ky protagonist, duke i treguar lexuesit dhe dëgjuesit se Hysen Shurdhani ishte njëri ndër organizatorët e demonstatave të vitit 1981.Thirrjes së Hysenit por jo vetëm të tij, i përgjigjen edhe dhjetëra mijë demonstrues si Kemal Lika e Bahrie Kastrati - Besimi, të cilët u plagosën nga dora gjakatare serbe. Me emrin e Bahries autori ia bën me dije lexuesit dhe degjuesit se në ato demonstrata kanë marrë pjesë edhe shumë të reja, gjithashtu në mesin e tyre edhe të plagosura. Ndërsa te Kemal Lika, autori nxjerr emër tjetër LAKMI LEKA, për t'i treguar opinionit të gjerë se Kemal Lika kishte LAKMI, pra dëshirë të madhe për t'i dhënë edhe ai diçka asaj lëvizjeje, duke rrezikuar edhe jetën e vet për të mirën e popullit.
Kështu rodhën vitet, në skenën politike dolën në sipërfaqe forca të reja, të brumosura me idealin e paqes dmth. Arritja e qëllimit me rrugë paqësore, ideator I së cilës qe Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, kryetari I Kosovës. Pra përmes fjalëve PERLË KUBI, autori e krahason Republikën e Kosovës me perlë, si një margaritar të kësaj periudhe, në të cilën populli ynë në mënyrë plebishitare votoi për Republikën e saj të pavarur, për presidentin e saj të parë, tashmë të ndjerin Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, përmes të të cilit bota na njeh si popull paqedashës.
Por, erdhi koha që kjo botë popullin tonë ta njeh edhe përmes krismave të lirisë, të trimave tanë, luftëtarët e lirisë, gjaku I të cilëve ujitin tokën e Kosovës, duke na e sjell lirinë e shumëpritur. Autori përmes emrit KUÇ, emër ky i një fisi tonë, don t'i tregon dëgjuesit, lexuesit se KUÇI jo vetëm si fis por edhe si vend, është i vendosur të luftoj deri në fund kundër pushtuesit serb, që njëherë e përgjithmonë ta shporri këtë bishë të tërbuar antishqiptare, të mbledhur rreth Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Dhe fal NOTAs lexo notës në kuptimin urdhër që sekretari i atëhershëm I NATOs Havier Solana i dha kësaj alence ushtarake për të bombarduar caqet ushtarake të regjimit mizor të Millosheviqit. Dhe kjo ndërhyrje e NOTAs, NATOs bëri që gjakatarët serbë të gjunjëzohen dhe populli ynë ta gëzoj lirinë e dhashtë zoti sa më parë edhe pavarësinë.
Nga gjithë kjo që u tha më sipër del si përfundim i autorit se populli ynë kur e do nevoja ai është shumë paqësor. Por, gjithashtu, kur e lyp nevoja ai di të rrok edhe armët për ta mbrojtur nderin dhe dinjitetin e tij kombëtar. E ne i patëm dy figura të mëdha që i karakterizuan këto dy dekadat e fundit - Ibrahim Rugovën, sinonimin e paqes dhe Adem Jasharin, sinonimin e flijimit për të mirën e përgjithshme të popullit.

XHEVAT RUHANI 


KA OR, VEPRA SOVRANE
që lindën kur linde ti
në TRANS METODAT
e përgjakshme,
ishte pranvera 1981.
YH, SHENAS, URDHNI ra,
pas teje erdhën rinia pra!
Dhe, kësaj ftese iu përgjigj më së miri
E, BAHTIJE B. KRASTA – MISIRI.
Por, ato kohëra nuk ishin të lehta,
aty e pësuan dhe shumë veta:
i pari ndër ta dhe Lakmi LEKA,
plagët që more në atë të kobshme ditë, 
sot shndrisin e bëjnë dritë,
hovin tuaj s'e ndali as plumbi.
Ideali juaj PERLË KUBI.
dhe rrodhën vitet që nga atëherë,
por, gjaku i dëshmorëve të lirisë nuk uu ftoh kurrë!
Organizimi juaj nuk shkoj huç,
trimat më të mirë, u mblodhën në KUÇ.
Fjala e urtë, s'plandoset për tokë
"Trimi i mirë me shokë shumë!
Dhe, kur u bënë bashkë KUÇ dhe NOTA
A' PARË VISA tash, këtë po e thotë bota!
Lirinë e deshëm në shekuj e vite.
Lum si ne që pritëm ardhjen e kësaj dite!
Prej gjithë kësaj përfundimi del,
Liria i ka rrënjët shumë, shumë thellë!

----------


## Agim Metbala

I nderuar Agim, me rastin e 14-të vjetorit të revistës për gjëzëtari "Stili", po Jua dërgojë dy ndërrimore të shkruar e të botuar atëherë në "Stili" për "Stilin".


Viti 1994 është viti kur yllësisë së gjëzëtarisë shqiptare iu shtua edhe një revistë tjetër për gjëzëtari “Stili”. Me këtë rast, përgëzoj gjithë Federatën e Gjëzëtarëve të Kosovës dhe në veçanti redaksinë e revistës “Stili” në katërmbëdhjetvjetorin e saj me dëshirën më të madhe që kjo revistë të gjëllijë prapë dhe të vazhdojë rrugën që kishte trasuar.

Për të bëmat e kësaj reviste do të shkruaj një herë tjetër, por kësaj radhe, për kërshërinë tuaj, po ju sjell dy ndërrimorë që i pata shkruar këtu e 11 vjet më parë. Këta ndërrimorë i pata shkruar aso kohe me shumë dashuri e pasoin. Besoj se do të ju pëlqejnë.



1. Ndërrimori i parë


TI LIS bleron vonë
 Blerojnë gjithë pemët e tjera në fusha e kreshta
Dhe në fund TI LIS dhe vesh malë;
Pastaj ikën pranvera, vera, vjeshta…
Pemët zhvishen, po TI LIS zhvishesh ngadalë.


TI LIS i shëmbllen atij që dashuron vonë,
Po zjarrin e dashurisë e mban ndezur furrë
Dhe njerëzit tundin kokën e thonë
LIS je TI që s’do plakesh kurrë!

                             Gi de Masha


2. Ndërrimori i dytë - me rastin e trevjetorit të “Stilit”


Përgëzim


Shpeshherë pyes veten me hak, 
ky frymëzim si s’më është tretur?!
Po, TI LIS më bëre delikat,
Po, TI LIS  më bëre dhe të fortë
Siç je vetë i paepur.


Sot po feston trevjetorin.
Gëzuar!
U bëfsh plak me mjekër!
Gjëzëtarinë kaq lart e ngrite
TI LIS, si asnjë revistë tjetër.

 Hijen tënde çdokush e do,
aty i ka ënda të rrijë…
Te  TI LIS një herë kush pushoi,
Me dëshirë prapë do vijë.

                                   Gi de Masha



Përshëndetje të përzemërta, Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## Agim Metbala

TË PËRDORET FJALA SHQIPE NË VEND TË FJALËS SË HUAJ

- Mos të vritet gjuha dhe kultura shqiptare për shkak të individit ( në këtë rast për shkak meje ). Individi karshi gjuhës e kulturës shqiptare është një zero!

 PSE GJËZË DHE JO ENIGMË

 Gjëza nuk është shqipërim i një fjale të huaj. Gjëza është fjalë burimore gjuhës shqipe, prandaj nuk do të duhej të vihej në dyshim se duhet apo nuk duhet të përdoret kjo fjalë. Megjithatë, duke shpresuar se shumica e gjëzëtarëve ose nuk kanë lexuar ose për ndonjë arsye tjetër nuk kanë lexuar shpejgimet që kam dhënë kaq herë për fjalën gjëzë, po jap prapë definicionet që jepen në fjalorët tanë për fjalët: gjëegjëzë, gjëzë dhe enigmë. Lexonie, binduni dhe gjykoni vetë!

GJËEGJËZË 

Përshkrim i tërthortë e i ngjeshur (zakonisht në vargje) i një sendi ose i një dukurie, që i jepet dikujt për ta gjetur se çfarë do të thotë;

GJËZË 

1. Gjëegjëzë. 

2. Pyetje nga njohuritë për një fushë, që parashtrohet si problem me disa të dhëna ndihmuese për ta zgjidhur. 

 ENIGMË

1. Diçka që është shumë e vështirë për ta kuptuar, për ta zbërthyer a për ta shpjeguar, diçka mjaft e errët dhe e paqartë;

2. Gjëegjëzë, gjëzë

 Unë si i pari që i kam hyrë kësaj pune( që shpesh më shkon ndërmend se kjo punë më ka nxjerrë shumë telashe kot) për të përdorur fjalën shqipe në vend të fjalës së huaj kam zgjedhur varinatin gjëzë për shkaqe praktike, por nëse ju jeni të mendimit që të përdoret fjala gjëegjëzë, unë pajtohem plotësisht. Për mua e rëndësishme është të jetë fjalë shqipe, megjithëkëtë, kur fjala gjëegjëzë përdoret për të treguar personin që krijon gjëza ose për ta shënuar gjëzëtarinë si disiplinë, vërtet do të tingëllonte keq në vesh kur të thuhet: gjëegjëzëtar!! Gjëegjëzëtari! Por, thashë, unë pajtohem për cilindo motërzim shqip.

 Kur në shkrimin e fundit qeshë shprehur  ... shkrimi i fundit i Xhevatit vërtet më bëri të lëkundem, prandaj po shkruaj pak kësaj radhe... e kam përdorur këtë shprehje në aspektin pozitiv, d.m.th kësaj radhe kisha të bëja me një shkrim më serioz, sepse Xhevati shprehej bindshëm: Sa i përket fjalës enigma apo gjëzë... Unë për veten time këtë mëdyshje e kam hequr qysh para tri e më shumë dekadash. Xhevati jep edhe sqarime të tjera të dobishme për të ardhur përfundimisht te konstatimi: Nga gjithë kjo që u tha më sipër del se kjo fjalë nuk mund të jetë e debatueshme, por të debatueshme janë fjalët përkatësisht emrat e krijuar nga kjo fjalë: gjëzëtar, gjëzatar ose edhe gjëzëtari,-a, gjëzatari,-a. Po këte e them edhe unë, o Xhevat vëllai: ne ose të vendosim vetë, meqë nuk është i dikutueshëm asnjëri motërzim ( ani se mua më pëlqen më shumë motërzimi: gjëzëtari ) ose, pse jo, kontaktojmë me institutin e gjuhësisë.

 Mua nuk më pengon fjala shqipe, bile edhe nëse është rasti, siç thotë Dritoni Dallimi im me shumicën prej kolegëve (sivëllezërve) enigmatë është se, asnjëri nga ne nuk mund të vendosë kokë më vete që të thotë për shembull se sot e tutje kompjuterit ti themi libërxham ose dritare me shkronja. Mua të them të drejtën motërzimi i parë po më pëlqen. Kam dëgjuar që kompjuterit ti thonë edhe truri elektronik, por ky libërxham sinqerisht po më pëlqen. Danezët, p.sh. televizorit i thonë fjernsyn që përkthyer fjalë për fjalë i bie si shikim i largët, pamje nga largësia. Por danezët... nejse...

 Për cilat emërtime shqipe mund të diskutojmë?

Janë disa gjëza me emërtime të huaja që vërtet i kam emërtuar shqip, d.m.th as këto nuk janë përkthime, që sipas mendimit tim nuk janë të paqëlluara, por, megjithëkëtë mund të diskutojmë dhe po dhatë ndonjë propozim më të qëlluar edhe mund ti ndërrojmë. 

Janë gjëzat: siandeji ( palindroma), prapthi ( ananimi), vizatimori i bardhë ( rebusi ) dhe vizatimori i zi ( karikatura). Deri te emërtimi i këtyre gjëzave kam ardhur sipas veprimit të këtyre gjëzave. 

 Ja edhe disa shpjegime me detale për rrugën që kam zgjedhur gjatë emërtimit të tyre: 

Palindroma - siandeji është një gjëzë e cila ka kuptim të njëjët si kur lexohet nga e majta në të djathtë, si nga e djathta në të majtë që sipas një frazeologjie të lirë popullore i bie: si andej si këndej. Për këtë fjalë kam dhënë motërzimet si andej-si këndej ose si andej-këtej ( ose për shkaqe praktike, më  shkurt e kam quajtur vetëm: siandeji ). Ju mund të zgjidhni cilindo motërzim ose jepni ndonjë formë tjetër, por shqip!

Ananimi- prapthi është një emër i lexuar së prepathi, ose mbrapsht. ( Besoj të ju kujtohet kur ka pasur njerëz që kanë folur tërësisht dhe pa pengesa prapthi, ose siç quhej në gjuhën popullore  hajde flasim bythëpraptas!)

 Rabusi  vizatimori i bardhë e kam quajtur kështu këtë gjëzë sepse kuptimi i saj gjendet nëpëmjet figurave dhe mjeteve ndihmëse. (Edhe për vizatimorin e bardhë kam një shkrim teorik të mirë. E kam botuar këtu në Danimarkë. Mund të jua dërgoj po deshët).

 Karikaturë  vizatimor i zi. Besoj edhe për këtë emërtim ( jo përkthim) do të pajtoheni kur dihet se në karikaturë ( vizatim )  zakonisht shprehet ana e zezë e një gjëje, dukurie a diçkaje.

 Ja pra këto ishin edhe disa fjalë të reja ( jo përkthime) që i kam sjellë para jush këtu e 13 - 14 vite më parë. Siç shkruan në fund të shkrimit Gjëzat tona flasin shqip, nuk i kam bërë këto krye më vete, por jam konsultuar me dikë. Puna në grup gjithmonë më ka pëlqyer, sepse fundja më mirë dinë dy koka mesatare se një kokë qoftë ajo edhe gjeniale. 


NDËRRIMORI

Papajtueshmëria më e madhe në debat arrihet te emërtimi ndërrimor, bile kaq larg shkohet sa thuhet: ...për ta shpënë në shportë propozimin që fjala ndërrimor ta zëvendësojë fjalën anagram. Dritoni, ndonëse flet në emër të shumë gjëzëtarëve dallimi im me shumicën prej kolegëve (sivëllezërve) enigmatë... megjithatë deri tash u pa vetëm mendimi i tij. Përkundër kësaj mundohet me çdo kusht ta zhvleftësojë këtë fjalë duke përdorur argumente sa më bindëse. Kështu, ai, nga fjalori, nxjerr vetëm pjesën që i duhet: Sepse fjala ndërroj ka kuptimin fillestar Lë diçka dhe marr një tjetër, heq një gjë dhe vë një tjetër në vend të saj, zëvendësoj, këmbej. Harron se fjala ndërrim ka edhe kuptiminfigurativ: Sjell në një gjendje të ndryshme nga ajo që ishte më parë; veproj ndryshe; nis diçka tjetër, ndryshoj. Kur të shikohet definicioni për ndërrimorin Ndërrimori është një gjëzë i cili sajohet duke ua ndërruar vendin shkronjave të fjalës bazë për të krijuar një fjalë të re të kuptimtë e që shpreh një kumtim të caktuar besoj se hiqet çdo mëdyshje. Unë nuk di si do të thosha ndryshe përvc se duke ua ndërruar vendin shkronjave të fjalës bazë kuba është sajuar një fjalë e re e kuptimtë BUKA.

Dritoni nxjerr edhe një fakt tjetër: As edhe një rast i vetëm nuk haset në gjuhën shqipe që një emër prejfoljor të përfundojë me mbaresën or. Të gjitha fjalët si: bimor, agimor, ankimor, arsimor, parimor, kërkimor, rrjedhimor, ndërtimor, shqiptimor, perëndimor, përkujtimor, drejtshkrimor etj.

 Mirë fjala ndërrimor që nuk qenka gjuhësisht në rregull, por nuk e kam të qartë si do të bëhet me fjalët: numëror,-i,-ë,- ët ( munëroj, numërim);  njehsor,-i,-ë,- ët ( njehsoj, njehsim); kompresor,-i,-ë,- ët;   provokator,-i,-ë,- ët  dhe mbi të gjitha Agimor,-i, -in etj( një emër çuni) dhe Agimor/e, -ja, -n ( një emër vajze). Besoj të ketë edhe më shumë fjalë të tjera, por këto mu kujtuan momentalisht.

 Janë pra këto fakte që megjithatë fjala ndërrimor mos të hidhet në shprotë, sepse edhe gramatikisht edhe logjikisht qëndron. Është edhe një shkak tjetër, që nuk e them me qejf. Ndërrimori është studim imi, d.m.th. krijim imi, vepër imja, prandaj secili autor ka të drejtë ta emërtojë si të dojë librin/veprën e tij. Megjithatë unë nuk jam kokëfortë, arsyen nuk po e nxjerr nga rasti i dytë, por pikërisht pse qëndron gjuhësisht dhe frymon shqip.

 Ja edhe format tjera të kësaj fjale: Ndërrimor  gjëza; ndërrimoj  ndërroj vendin e shkronjave të fjalës bazë; ndërrimim - veprimi sipas kuptimeve të foljeve ndërrimoj, ndërrimohet; ndërrimimtar  personi që bën një ndërrimor.

Gjithë këto që i shkrova deri më tani i kam bërë këtu e 13-14 vjet më parë. Aso kohe as nuk kam ditur ta hap kompjuterin, bile nuk jam i sigurt nëse kisha parë kompjuter aso kohe. Por ndihem mirë pse që aso kohe kam pasur qëndrim të drejtë se duhet të përdoret fjala gjëzë dhe jo enigmë. Edhe bota e përdor fjalën gjëzë dhe jo enigmë, e këtë jua thotë më së mirë në letrën e fundit gjëzëtari dhe vizionari i madh, Xhevat Ruhani: Dhe, duke e krahasuar me gjuhët e tjera veçmas me anglishten (shiko fjalorët dy gjuhësh anglisht  shqip dhe anasjelltas), fjala gjëzë është dhënë si puzzle e jo enigma. Madje fjalëkryqi në anglisht quhet: crossword puzzle. Xhevati duke qenë modest singahera , besoj me qëllim nuk e ka thënë se edhe ndërrimorit anglisht i thonë anagram puzzle dhe shumë puzzla të tjera.

 Mendimi im përfundimtar. Unë mendoj se te shumica e gjëzëtarëve nuk janë të papranueshme gjithë këto emërtime shqipe. Difekti qëndron dikund tjetër. Është në pyetje individi dhe jo fjala. Sepse mendimi im me shumicën prej kolegëve (sivëllezërve) enigmatë për të kundërshtuar nuk është i sotshëm. Êshtë kjo plagë që në agimin e këtyre fjalëve. Prandaj të dashur sivëllezër mos e vritni gjuhën shqipe për shkak të individit. Gjuha dhe kultura shqiptare është më e madhe se Ademi. Unë e pata këtë fat a fatkeqësi ti hyja kësaj pune. Megjithatë e shoh të dobishëm këtë debat, sepse siç thotë fjala e urtë:Pa u turbulluar një herë, nuk kthjellohet kurrë. Unë ju dua dhe ju respektoj.

Juaji, Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## Agim Metbala

I nderuari z. Metbala

Të faleminderit për urimin dhe falënderimin që më ke bërë për 14 vjetorin e revistës për gjëzëtari Stili. Të faleminderit që ke postuar ata ndërrimorë në Forumin shqiptar. Këtu e pashë unë shpirtin e madh e të çiltër të një njeriu bashkëkohor që e ka tejkaluar smirën, xhelozinë e mendjemadhësinë. Mbi të gjitha të falënderoj për librin tënd me poezi që më kishe dërguar. Unë këtë e kuptova sikur më ke dërguar një pjesë të shpirtit tënd, të qenies tënde, sepse vepra është një pjesë e personalitetit të njeriut.

Unë nuk dita si të ta shpërblej këtë, por e vura veten pak në siklet dhe shkrova një ndërrimor për ty. Besoj se do të të pëlqejë. 

 Ndërrimor i trefishtë

kushtuar gjëzëtarit, aforistit, dashamirësit të letërsisë për fëmijë dhe i asaj për të rritur, Agim Metbala

 Agimi agshol në agimet e gjëzave shqiptare


LAB AGMI TEMA
Andej nga Rahoveci
Është  i pafjalë,
Sështë tip grindaveci.

TI AG LAB MEMA
Pa i futur askujt datën
Bëre kaq shumë për gjëzëtarinë
Nderove  Federatën.

TE BALI MAGMA 
Mund të shkoni, të veni
Gjëzat më të bukura
Atje do ti gjeni.

Prandaj,
TI AG LAB MEMA
Ngado hap kushtrimin
Lirshëm duke deklaruar:
Do të jemi më të fortë
po qemë të bashkuar.

LAB AGMI TEMA
Që zgjedh temat vetë
Të falënderoj për poezitë,
O, i madhi poet! 

Prandaj mik i dashur,
Më fal për këto fjalë të trasha
Përzemërsisht të përshëndes,
Unë, Gi de Masha.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Meqenëse ditëve të fundit, enigmatët - gjëzëtarët shqiptar nga e gjitha bota, më kanë dërguar disa anagrame - ndërrrimore të mrekullueshme, e  shoh të arësyeshme e për hirë të lexuesve të Forumit  Shqiptar, edhe një herë t'i parashtroj rregullat e anagramit - ndërrimorit, për t'i josh edhe të tjerët që ta përvehtësojnë këtë enigmë - gjëzë shumë atraktive.

ANAGRAMI - NDËRRIMORI
Anagrami - ndërrimori, si enigmë, është mjaft i popullarizuar në botë, si për nga përpiluesit, ashtu edhe për zgjedhësit. Në enigmatikën kosovare, anagrami është paraqitur shumë vonë, mirëpo për një kohë shumë të shkurtër dhe në mënyrë marramendëse ka përparuar.
Fjala anagram, rrjedh prej fjalës greke ANA=KUNDËR /nga mbrapa/ dhe GRAMMA = SHKRONJË E SHKRUAR. Prandaj, definicioni për anagramin kishte me qenë: Fjala ose fjalia e cila edhe kur lexohet nga ana e kundërt /anasjelltë/ ka kuptim të njëjtë ose ndonjë kuptim tjetër, kështu është përdorur në fillim definicioni mbi anagramin.. Ndërsa sot, me anagram nënkuptojmë: çdo fjalë e cila formohet me anagramim /me ndërrimin e vendit shkronjave/ nga fjala ose nga fjalia e dhënë dhe formohet fjala ose fjalia krejtësisht tjetër dhe me kuptim të ri. 
Anagrami si enigmë, parashtrohet në vargje dhe me shkrim, por nga enigmatët më tepër preferohet në vargje. Zgjidhja e anagramit, përherë kërkohet në shkronjat e potencuara, ndërsa vargjet ndihmojnë në gjetjen më të lehtë të anagramit. 
Deri më tash janë të njohur disa lloje të anagramëve: anagrami lokogrif, rrokjeanagram, anagram i zgjërura, anagram vello (i mbështjell), anagram i cunguar. Në anagramet bëjnë pjesë edhe: kartvizitat, adresat enigmatike, adresat e rrejshme etj. 


O ABAS! SOT NE TRE
nga presidenti jemi nderuar,
me Çmimin "Nderi I Kombit"
ai ne na ka dekoruar.

Ky ndërrimor I është kushtuar shkrimtarit dhe publicistit argjentinas me prejardhje shqiptare, Ernesto Sabato, të cilin në fillim të vitit 1996, presidenti I atëhershëm I Shqipërisë, e dekoroi këtë shkrimtar së bashku me Ismail Kadarenë poashtu shkrimtar yni I madh si dhe Ibrahim Kodrën, piktorin e madh shqiptar I cili jetoi dhe veproi në Itali (tashmë I ndjerë).

Ky ndërrimor I vjershëruar u thur atë ditë kur iu nda ky çmim I lartë tri personaliteteve tona dhe u botua pas dy-tri ditëve në gazetën "Bujku".


SA KA LINDUR E MËSOI
jeta këtë djalë të ri,
se skena duhej
ta merrte në gji.

Rrallë kësi burrash
do të lindë Ama,
që në sy të botës,
të na shtohet fama.

 Ky ndërrimor I është kushtuar aktorit të madh shqiptar, I cili jetoi dhe veproi kryesisht në Austri. Ky ndërrimor u botua në numrin eksperimental të Stilit, I cili doli në gjysmën e vitit 1994.


DERISA MALI KA
trungun shqiptar,
prore ndër ne
do ketë poetë kombëtar.
(ndërrimor kushtuar Ismail Kadaresë)


QE LIS MALI MA
i mire kombëtar,
l e  rrit 
në këtë truall shqiptar.

(ndërrimor kushtuar Ismail Qemalit)


DARDANI E RE MOJ!
për Tyky arbër,
në Itali shkoj,
që atje me penë 
për ty të luftoj'.

(ndërrimor kushtuar Jeronim De Radës)


N'ÇETAT TONA të pajtimit,
është një burrë
trim e bujar,
që popullin tone 
e bashkoi mbarë.



Ky ndërrimor u botua në mars të vitit 1990 në revistën "Horizonti dhe iu kushtua Anton Çettës, njeriut I cili bëri shumë për çështjen tone kombëtare. Ky ndërrimor u thur asokohe për të lartësuar përms këtyre vargjeve veprën sa humane aq edhe patriotike – atë të pajtimit të gjaqeve, në krye të së cilës ishte tashmë I ndjeri, por I pavdekshmi baca Anton.

DAJA! - "MESHARI"
në letërsi qe i pari,
po gjaku i trimit,
është mu si altari,
ndaj atij kudo lart
t'I ngritet lapidary.


Ky ndërrimor I është kushtuar Legjendarit tone, Adem Jasharit, komandantit të Ushtrisë sonë të lavdishme – Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, në krye të së cilës ishte deri në rënien heroike të tij. Ky ndërrimor u postua në faqen elektronike të Radio Projekt 21, të cilin e e redakton dhe e përgatit kolegu ynë Adem Gashi, I cili jetn dhe vepron në Danimarkë.


N'NATO PUSHKA
Shërben për paqe,
E fjali e poetit
Shëron si ilaçe.


Ky ndërrimor I është kushtuar shkrimtarit tone të shquar Anton Pashkut. Ky ndërrimor u thur dhe u botua në "Bujku" menjëherë pas vdekjes së tij.

Janë këta ndërrimorë të vjershëruar të botuar këto dy dekadat e fundit, me të cilët jam munduar ta lartësoj veprën e këtyre personaliteteve tona, perms vargjeve.



Xhevat RUHANI

----------


## Agim Metbala

Anagrami - ndërrimori i Rexhep HASANIT

NDËRRIMOR AKTUAL (J=P)

(130-vjet nga e kaluara historike e kauzes sone)


ZQ; TITAN! SHI, PREJARDHJE ILIRE... 
(zgjidhja: Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit)
(AUTOR:"SAGITARIUS")


Anagrami - ndërrimori i Riza BERBATOVCIT

DH. L. PRISHTINA, PEJA, QIREZI - TRE
yje në qiellin e ndritur kosovar
festojnë përvjetorin e madh
të historisë së kombit shqiptar.

_____
Të përcolla në çdo hap,
Kishe sy qiell në verë;
Të përvidhesha rrugës sate -
Më shikoje nganjëherë!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Anagrami - ndërrimori i Agim METBALËS


QE PISHTAR - REPRIZA LIDHNI TEJ,
Kudo që jeni o shqipëtarë;
Ta përkujtojmë Prizrenin -
Me të gjithë ata atdhetarë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

I nderuari Agim, sot vizitova faqen tënde dhe pashë se disa nga kolegët kishin botuar disa ndërrimorë me temë LIDHJA SHQIPTARE E PRIZRENIT. Edhe unë kam bërë tre, por kësaj radhe po ta dërgoj vetëm një. Ja dhe ndërrimori.

DHE PREJ PISHTARIT LAN ZEQIRI 
u nis lajmi më i miri
trokiti dhe në shumë dovlete,
-T’i bëjmë bashkë katër vilajete.
Kaloi mal e kaloi kodër,
Nga Prizreni deri në Shkodër
Pushoi pak n’ kala t’ Kaninës,
T’ Manastirit e të Janinës.
E tha haptazi – ashiqare:
-Ylli e hëna kurrë n’ trojet shqiptare!
Se n’ shqiptari ka burra të dheut
Që duan “shkabën” e Skënderbeut!

Besoj se ju e kuptoni, por megjithatë po jap pak shpjegime për lexuesit: Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit pra ua bëri të ditur shumë "dovleteve"- shteteve se shqiptarët duan të jenë kompakt, pra të bëhen bashkë të katër vilajetet: Prizreni, Shkodra, Manastiri dhe Janina. Dhe këtë kauzë të tyre jam munduar për ta shprehur figurativisht: "Ylli e hëna" që nënkupton flamurin turk- kurrë më në trojet shqiptare, se aty e ka vendin falmuri i Skënderbeut-d.m.th flamuri shqiptar. Pra shqiptarët donin një Shqipëri të lirë, me të cilën ata do të administronin.

Përshëndetje të përzemërta,
Adem Gashi,
Redaktor i shkrimeve në www.radioprojekt.dk 
Danimarkë

----------


## Mister Enigma

> (130-vjet nga e kaluara historike e kauzes sone)
> 
> Anagrami - ndërrimori i Riza BERBATOVCIT
> 
> DH. L. PRISHTINA, PEJA, QIREZI - TRE
> yje në qiellin e ndritur kosovar
> festojnë përvjetorin e madh
> të historisë së kombit shqiptar.
> 
> ...



Përshëndetje, Agim.
Të përgëzoj për temën dhe kontributin që keni dhënë në shpejgimein dhe sensibilizimin e enigmatikës si lëmë dhe si veprimtari argëtuese.
Unë jam autori i këtij anagrami (e kam dhënë këtë anagram te tema përkatëse në sektorin e lojërave dhe rebuseve). 
Desha ta bëj një përmirësim.
Nuk është "yje në qiellin kosovar" por "yj në qiellin kosovar".

Sepse fjala *yll* pos shumësit *yje-yjet* e ka edhe *yj-yjtë*. E pasi që e kishim fjalën *tre* (në gjininë mashkullore) më duhej shumësi *yj* i fjalës *yll*.

*Vizito blogun tim ku i kam disa punime dhe disa shkrime (mendime personale). Blogun e gjen në profilin tim.*

Më bëre të qesh që ia ke shtuar edhe vargjet nga nënshkrimi (signature) im nga Hotmaili. Gjithsesi, ato vargje i kam shkruar unë.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

Falenderoj kolegun enigmatin - gjëzëtarin Adem Gashi dhe Mister Enigma - Riza Berbatovcin, për anagramet e postuar kushtuar Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prirenit e në këtë drejtim, ftoj enigmatët - gjëzëtarët nga Shqipëria, ta përvehtësojnë këtë enigmë mjaftë atraktive, pastaj t'u prezentojnë në revistat enigmatike edhe lexuesve të  vet. 

Në vijim, po i postoj edhe disa anagrame- ndërrimore.

Anagrami - ndërrimori i dyfisht, kushtuar Kryemjeshtrit të enigmatikës - gjëzëtarisë Xhevat Ruhanit 


TUNA, XHEVAHIR është,
Ky i madhi enigmat – gjëzëtar;
Gjëzat e tij të nduarnduarshme –
Janë perla – margaritarë!

XHAN, VURA HITE për ty,
Në letër e kujtesë –
Edhe si mik edhe si gjëzëtar –
Ti meriton më shumë për besë!

Zgjidhja: Xhevat Ruhani

Anagrami i dyfisht, kushtuar enigmatit Driton Sejdiut

SITI JO DENDUR,
Ashtu me mjeshtri;
Enigma – gjëza të qëlluar –
Me plot dashuri!

Ato U DREJTON DISI,
Me zeëë e pedanteri;
Në faqet e “Fjalëkryqit” –
Brilantina për histori!

Zgjidhja :ngerdheshje: riton Sejdiu

Anagrami - ndërrimori, kushtuar enigmatit - gjëzëtarit Riza Berbatovcit

CITOVE BRE BIZAR,
Enigma – gjëza të çuditshme;
Të kam lakmi për nder –
Për punën e frytshme!

Zgjdidhja:Riza Berbatovci

FARA, RISHËNIM bëri,
Me ëndje një gjëzëtar;
Ndërrimorin e bukur –
Për këtë shkrimtar!

Zgjidhja:Naim Frashëri

PAK ARTIN ASAJOI	 
Ndërskena e holle?			
Po, gjatë jetës së vetë –		
kjo e madhe aktore!							

Zgjidhja :breshka: atarina Josipi


A, HASIN PISHTARIN?
Më pyeti Dokleati
O, po? Në historinë tonë-
është shënuar emri i këtij demokrati!

Zgjidhja :hihi: asan Prishtina

Në STILIN FINAL ANON?	 
Jo moj e dashur Marë;			
ky ka qenë burrështeti – 		
e shkrimtarë i madhë!		

(Fan Stilian Noli)			

BRITMA I HASI në jehonë,
Jehona u shkep anëembanë;
Veprat e tija plotë vlerë –
Letërsia në gji i mbanë!

Zgjidhja:Sabri Hamiti

MENDIME HIT i ka,
Kjo punë nuk diskutohet;
Ky shkrimtar gjakovar –
Nga të gjithë adhurohet!

Zgjidhja :ngerdheshje: in Mehmeti

JA ARTI – PASION KA!
Thonin për këtë aktore;
Derisa ajo ndër skena –
Aktronte në mënyrë madhështore!

Zgjidhja :macka: osipa Katarina

E ANA, TAKTI
Te kjo këngëtare;
Përherë kishte –
Rëndësi të madhe!

Zgjidhja:Anita Take

ENI, NISI BOTA shqiptare,
Delegatë si nga toka mbinë;
Ikën për në Vlorë –
E shpallën pavarësinë!

Zgjidhja :i habitur!: sa Boletini

U LULI – GACA, HIRI!
Ky poet u djeg për letërsi;
Fëmijëve libra plotë perla –
U ka lënë me dashuri!

Zgjidhja:Ali Huruglica

SHUTAT O TRISKA,
Dëshiron me mall;
Në koncertet e veta –
Ky tenori ynë i madh!

Zgjidhja :breshka: astriot Tusha

DASHJA IME RA,
Para përmendores;
Komandantit respekt –
Për sakrificën e fitores!

Zgjidhja:Adem Jashari

LANA, QUNI KRISI,
Boksat në përsosje;
Kundërshtarin e dërmoi –
Deri në alivanosje!

Zgjidhja :i merzitur: uan Krasniqi

LIRA, TELA... MAHI
S’ka me këtë këngëtare;
Si meteor shndrit –
Ndër skena shqiptare!

Zgjidhja :e mira/e keqja: erita Halili

----------


## Agim Metbala

Terminologjia e enigmatikёs nё gjuhёn shqipe


(Më) shumё zhurmё për pjesemarrjen ekipit të Kosovës në Kampinatin botëror në zgjidhjen e enigmave logjike.

Do te perpiqem sado pak te ndihmoj debatin, rrahje mendimesh te flluar nga Dritoni qe lidhet me perkthimin, shqiperimin e disa termave te enigmatikes , veçan  anagramin, palindromin, rebusin, ananim etj.Lidhur me kete  si ilustrim i mire i natryres se debatit mund te sherbej nje segment  analizes  ne faqen e Koha per Kulture i publicistit V.Surroi qe ia ben librit te Daniel Gilbert, Te marresh ne thua mbi lumturine(Stumbling on Happiness, Vintage Books,N.York). Para 50 vjetesh, nje pigme i Afrikes i quajtur Kenge doli per here te pare nga xhungla e dendur ne nje fushe te hapur, i shoqeruar nga nje antropolog. Ne largesi do te shihnin nje kope bizonesh, ca pika te vogla te zeza ne sfondin e qiellit te kalter dhe pigmeu i cili shikonte me kersheri te pёrqëndruar. Ne fund iu kthye antropologut dhe e pyeti se çfare insektesh ishin ato. kur i thashe Kenges se insektet ishin ne fakt bizonë, ai u shkul gazit dhe me tha qe te mos i thosha genjeshtra budallaqe. Antroplogu nuk ishte as budalla e as qe gënjente. Shpjegimi psikologjik i Gilbertit eshte se projektimi i ardhmerise behet duke u mbështetur ne kujtesen mbi te kaluaren dhe perceptimin e te tashmes .
Rrahje mendimesh dhe shkembimi i lirë e i hapet i mendimeve per nje çeshtje siç eshte emertimi i enigmave, gjezave ne gjuhen shqipe, mendoj une do te duhej bere ne takime, kongrese, kampionate te enigmateve gje qe kjo kerkon qasje, organizim serioz e profesional duke i ftuar ekspertet perkates te gjuhes dhe njohes te mire te enigmave. Nuk them se nuk duhet te shkembejme mendime dhe nepermjet te internetit. Konsolidimi, perforcimi, rregullimi i terminologjise se enigmave ne gjuhen tone duhet bere me fakte, terme te evidencuara, te botuara, te standardizuara dhe kodifikuara nga ekspertet kompetent. Per mua, tani nuk ështe perparesi terminologjia e enigmave, por organizimi dhe gjetja e garuesve per pjesemarrje ne kampionatin boteror ne zgjidhjen e enigmave logjike. Çeshtja e emertimit te enigmave nuk eshte brengë dhe detyre vetem  enigmateve. Nje ndihmese te madhe ne perforcimin e emertimeve enigmologjike ne gjuhen shqipe perveç pervojave vetanake, jane me vlere pervojat kroate, sllovene, italiane, gjermane, portugeze etj.
Jane per tu pershendetur dhe perkrahur nisjativat e Dritonit dhe Ademit per te shkembyer mendime, propozime dhe zgjidhje te mundshme per emertime te enigmave, gjezave te ndryshme, por vetem kjo nuk majfon per te gjetur zgjidhje, perkthim/shqiperim  te mirfillte. E mbeshtese plotesisht perkthimin/shqiperimin e enigmave nga gjuha e huaj, por gjithhere nuk eshte aq e lehte te behet nje gje e tille. Jam per perdorimin paralel te emertimeve  ne shqipe dhe gjuhe e huaj deri ne konsolidimin, shpjegimin dhe gjetjen  e zgjidhjes me te mire. Kjo arrihet ne ate menyre qe krahas perkthimit  te behet konkretizimi me nje shembull perkates te enigmёs ne gjuhen tone, perndryshe do te krijohet paqartesi. Gjithashtu, me rendesi te veçante eshte organizimi ne Shoqata, mbajtja e garave, kampionateve kombetare, nderkombetare dhe ne kuader te ketyre aktiviteteve perforcimi i emertimeve ne gjihen shqipe.

Eshte i njohur ndikimi i ndersjelle i enigmave  tё gjuhёve te ndryshme nё njёra-tjetrёn.Enigmatika shqiptare- si pjese e enigmatikes evropiane- mori gjate zhvillimit te saj ndikime  nga gjezat, enigmat latine, greke, gjermane, çeke, anglo-amerikane, por dhe ndikimet simultane nga te gjitha anet ne kete kohe te rritjes se pashmagshme te komunikimeve nderkombetare dhe qarkullimi i njerezve dhe ideve.

Me respekt
Zijadin Hasani

----------


## Mister Enigma

Tungjatjeta, Agim!
Faleminderit për anagramin kushtuar meje.
Dua të ta kujtoj që mbiemri im nuk është Berbatovci por *Bërbatovci.* 
Gjithsesi e kam parasysh që nuk mund ta shkruajmë gjithmonë shkronjën Ë pasi që mungon në tastierë por më shumë e pata fjalën për anagramin ku do të të rekomandoja që ta përfshije shkronjën Ë në vend të E-së.  :buzeqeshje: 
Me respekt, Riza Bërbatovci alias Mister Enigma.  :buzeqeshje: 

Përndryshe sikur ta kisha mbiemrin Berbatovci do të dilte një anagram i mrekullueshëm *RABIT BREZOVICA*.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

Enigmatë – gjëzëtarë të nderuar,

	Enigmati – gjëzëtari Driton Sejdiu, në “Fjalëkryq”, hapi temën për debat: “Për enigmatët që e duan shqipen” – pastaj me shkrime dhe propozime në këtë drejtim, janë paraqitur Dr. Kadri Bicaj, Xhevat Ruhani, Adem Gashi, Driton Sejdiu (aty këtu, me ndonjë akuzë të panevojshme por të kapërcyeshme).

	Tekonologjia dhe zhvillimi i shkencës, me hapa shumë progresive, ishin faktorët relevant, të cilët kanë determenuar në paraqitjen dhe pranimin në përdorim zyrtar të shumë fjalëve – termëve të gjuhëve të huaja, me çka gjuhët amëtare tek të gjitha kombet, objektivisht në një masë, kanë humbur “sovranitetin” e dikurshëm, duke apsorbuar fjalët – termët e huaj në të gjitha fushat, nga shkenca, kultura, arti etj. e në këtë kontekst, as enigmatika – gjëzëtaria, nuk ka patur mundësi të veçohet.

	Me kënaqësi të veçant, i lexova shkrimet e enigmatit – gjëzëtarit D. Sejdiu, Dr. K. Bicaj, A. Gashi, Xh. Ruhani, e në këtë drejtim, hetohet çartazi se janë krijuar dy “bloqe” enigmatësh – gjëzëtarësh, njëri cili kategorisht mban qëndrimin që në fjalorin enigmatik - gjëzëtarisë, duhet të përdoret nocioni – termi enigmë–a–at *dhe në vijim të gjitha nocionet dhe* *termët që dalin pastaj nga kjo fjalë bazike*, dhe “bloku” tjetër, që është për përdorimin e nocionit - termit shqip, gjëzë–a–at *dhe në vijim të gjitha nocionet që dalin nga kjo fjalë bazike..*
	Në ndërkohë, sërish i kam konsultuar të gjitha fjalorët dhe leksikonet, duke filluar nga Fjalori i gjuhës së sotme shqipe, nga grup autorësh të Akademisë së Shkencave të RPSH, Tiranë 1980, Fjalor fjalësh dhe shprehjesh të huaja, të leksikografit Mikel Ndrecaj, botim i 1986-tës, Leksikonin e Klajiqit, fjalorët më të vjetër etj. dhe se pa dilema, fjala enigmë–a–at, rrjedh prej fjalës greke, që në përkthim bukval, do të thotë gjë e errët.

	Në fjalorin e sotëm të gjuhës shqipe (faqe 430) fjala - nocioni enigmë–a–at, përkufizohet – definohet, si diçka që është shumë e vështirë për ta kuptuar, për ta zbërthyer a për ta shpjeguar, diçka mjaftë e errët dhe e pa qartë; gjëegjëzë, gjëzë; ndërsa fjala – nocioni gjëegjëzë, përkufizohet – definohet si përshkrim i tërthortë e i ngjeshur (zakonisht në vargje) i një sendi ose i një dukurie, që jepet dikujt për ta gjetur se çfarë do të thotë; gjëzë, ndërsa fjala - nocioni kashelashë, definohet – përkufizohet si gjëegjëzë, gjëzë.

	T’ju them sinqerisht, gjatë punës sime shumëvjeçare në fushën e enigmatikës – gjëzëtarisë, jam luhatur shumë herë në përdorimin e nocioneve - termëve për llojet e ndryshme të enigmave – gjëzave, por në fund, jam orientuar dha kam përdorur vazhdimisht termin enigmë–a–at dhe të gjitha fjalët nocionet që dalin nga ky nocion bazik, e këtë qëndrim e kam formuar duke u mbështetur edhe në gazetat dhe revistat ditore e periodike, të cilat botoheshin atëbotë.

*Apriori, përkrahi propozimin e enigmatit – gjëzëtarit Adem Gashit, që në fjalorin  enigmatik – të gjëzëtarisë, të futet emërtimi shqip për enigmë–a–at, si gjëzë-a-at dhe të shqipërohen të gjitha llojet e enigmave – gjëzave që mund të shqipërohen, mirëpo, pas konsultimit paraprak me gjuhëtarët eminent dhe institucionet reelevante në këtë fushë, e më pastaj, të zyrtarizohen në fjalorthin enigmatik – gjëzëtarisë, nga ana e Bordit të Fedreatës të Enigmatëve – gjëzëtarëve të Kosovës.*
	Përkundër këtij qëndrimi, unë do ta shpreh mendimin personal (jam jurist dhe nuk posedoj njohuri të mjaftueshme në gjuhësi), do të kthehem në pikënisje se a duhet të përdoret nocioni – termi enigmë–a–at, apo gjëzë–a–at, te unë flen kjo dilemë: shqipëtarët që nga kohëra shumë të hershme, kanë parapëlqyer dhe sajuar kashelashet, si enigmë shumë të preferuar, të cilën e kanë kultivuar me gjelozi të skajshme nëpër oda, ndërsa me fillimin e arsimimit dhe emancipimit, e sidomos në kohën e Rilindjes Kombëtare, kashelashet, janë emërtuar edhe si gjëegjëzë apo gjëzë, e këto tri sinonime, në vazdimësi i kanë përdorur enigmatët – gjëzëtarët dhe të gjitha revista e gazetat shqiptare në të gjitha trojet, ndërsa në anën tjetër, enigmatika – gjëzëtaria, pos [COLOR="DarkOrchid"]kashelashit[/COLOR[COLOR="Magenta"]]-gjëegjëzë[/COLOR]-gjëzë, në vete ngërthen edhe shumë enigma – gjëza  të tjera, që në këtë rast,  nuk e shoh të arësyeshme t’i numroj të gjtha me emër.

Sipas mendimit tim, këtu qëndron dilema, të cilën duhet sqaruar definitivisht.

	Pra, [COLOR="Blue"]enigmë [/COLOR[COLOR="Magenta"]]– gjëegjëzë [/COLOR]– gjëzë, këtë “Trekëndësh të Bermudeve”, apo këtë “nyje të trefisht”, duhet ta zgjidhin gjuhëtarët eminent, bashkë me institucionet përkatëse kompetente, e me zgjidhjen e kësaj “nyje” kryesore, pastaj do të zgjidhen të gjitha “nënnyje”, apo nocionet që lidhen me nocionin bazik të fjalës enigmë-a-at, apo gjëzë–a-at.

	Ju përshëndes të gjithëve, me dëshirë që të përpiloni sa më shumë enigma – gjëza.


                                                                                                     Agim METBALA

----------


## Agim Metbala

Për lexues dhe sajues të anagramit - ndërrimorit, në vijim edhe disa anagrame me një sqarim plotësues të vogël.


ZEMRA  SHKILE të keqen,
Kështu thoshte ky poet;
Me vargjet e tij 
Porosinë la vet.

Ugjidhja. Azem Shkreli

IKU  BRILANT i vërtetë,
Me bindje supozoj;
Këtë veprimtar 
Historia do ta vlerësoj!

Zghidhja:Albin Kurti

ILIR R.  FAMA FITON,
Tha ky basketbollist;
Nëse në terren 
Lufton me mish e shpirt!

Zgjidhja :fantazma: lorian Miftari

Një plotësim i vogël


Te anagrami  ndërrimori, parapëlqehet që nga shkronjat e mëdha dhe fjalë të dhënur, nga të cilat edhe kërkohet zgjidhja, ato duhet të jenë të lidhur në mënyrë biologjike me personalitetin, ngjarjen apo sendin që kërkohet si zgjidhje.
Për ilustrim, po e paraqesim anagramin  ndërrimorin, kushtuar shkrimtarit Petro Markos  MAKRO TROPE... lexuesin e ofrojnë në kërkimin e zgjidhjes se shumë trope e figura stilistike, sigurisht që i përdorin shkrimtarët e kur i lexon vargjet ndihmëse në vijim, nuk ka dilema se më lehtë do ta zgjedh anagrmain  ndërrimorin.
Mirëpo, në anën tjetër, enigmatëve  gjëzëtarëve, çdo herë, nuk u lejohetu kjo mundësi, nga vet kombinimi i papërshtatshëm i shkronjave të emrit dhe mbiemrit të një personaliteti, ngjarje historike, apo sendit të anagramuar.
Pra, edhe njëherë po e potencojmë se fjalët e dhënë si pyetje (me shkronjat e mëdha), duhet të jenë të lidhur ngusht  me profesionin apo diçka të veçant me personalitetit e anagramuar, në një mënyrë, të përshkruhet ngjarja historike apo sendi i anagramuar. 

Në vijim, anagrami  ndërrimori, kushtuar shkrimtarit Petro Markos.

MAKRO TROPE përdori,
Në shkrimet e veta;
Ky poet do të rojë 
Sa të jetë kjo jeta!

Zgjidhja:Petro Marko



Në vazhdim, po jamin edhe një anagram  ndërrimor , në sistem të përshkruar si më sipër, kushtuar aktorit tonë të famshëm, Aleksandër Mojsiut.

SKENA, ROL, MËSIU SA DI, 	
Në teatra të botës mbarë;		
Fitoi famë të madhe-		
Ky aktorë shqipëtar!		

Zgjidhja:Aleksandër Mojsiu

----------

